# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Here is my Jungle



## bobo31 (May 8, 2004)

My Tank is 30gal.

Ph 6.7-6.8 
KH 6dKH 
GH 6dGH 
CO2 28-35ppm 
Light 3.6wpg 
NO3 10-13ppm (LaMotte) 
K 25ppm roughly maybe higher. 
PO4 .5-1.0ppm (LaMotte) 
temp 79-80F 26C

Substrate is sand on top of flourite.










Let me know what you think. Don't be too critical though because I am adding and taking away a lot of plants pretty soon.


----------



## bobo31 (May 8, 2004)

My Tank is 30gal.

Ph 6.7-6.8 
KH 6dKH 
GH 6dGH 
CO2 28-35ppm 
Light 3.6wpg 
NO3 10-13ppm (LaMotte) 
K 25ppm roughly maybe higher. 
PO4 .5-1.0ppm (LaMotte) 
temp 79-80F 26C

Substrate is sand on top of flourite.










Let me know what you think. Don't be too critical though because I am adding and taking away a lot of plants pretty soon.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks great Bobo! That lotus is gorgeous.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

what is that on the left hand side (is it star grass, if so it is remarcable) but i love the lotus what type is it i was hoping mine would get that dark purple in it but it is a more redish purple that is not 1/4 as bright and vigerant.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's a very beautiful aquarium Bobo. Want to come over and do one of mine?

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## bobo31 (May 8, 2004)

Thank You all for the nice comments.

Yes on the left is star grass. I am not sure what type of lotus it is. I got it off aquabid.

Once I get the rest of my plants this week and they grow in a little I will post another pic and then I will give a better plant description of what is in the tank.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Great job, Bobo--for such a young tank, it's looking really terrific! You must be doing it right.


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Keep up the good work. Good look.

** Roger S. **


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Looking gooooood. Now WHY exactly did I get
rid of that tiger lotus? DAMN! 

Robert - I'll take your lotus babies when
you get some.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## bobo31 (May 8, 2004)

I'm down with that Ghazanfar. I will let you know when they appear


----------



## GGooden (Feb 2, 2003)

I must concur! I'd KILL to have lotus that gorgeous in my tank!!!

Gregory (probably needs halides)



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Robert H:
> Looks great Bobo! That lotus is gorgeous.
> ...


http://www.aquabotanic.com
[/QUOTE]

Everybody is somebody's wierdo...


Personal Site
Fishies!
Pooches!


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Bobo, that is a very nice tank with amazing use of aquascaping techniques. I especially like your use of the stones.

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

Wow, very nice, great job on a 30 gal.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Great tank bobo, that lotus make a great center piece / focal point!


----------



## bobo31 (May 8, 2004)

Again to everyone thank you for the very nice and pleasant comments. Much appreciated.


----------

